# Hi all I'm new here...



## Armen (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello everybody, got myself a new toy 2007 mk2 3.2 v6 hope it's gonna be a successful project, loving the sound and grip, lots of work needs to be done before i'll be fully satisfied with it looks, at least its mechanically sound 

After a week of ownership passenger window stopped dropping [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i can't find a 100% confirmation weather its microswitch or regulator. I've been browsing forum for couple days and tried 3 or 4 different ways of resetting windows- no luck so far, I can hear switch "working" or trying to go up when I'm closing doors, but nothing happens when i open the doors. When passenger doors are open and I lower the window it stays in the position it should- couple mm from top and then it works but on next opening not even quietest "click" inside. Any suggestions?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Drop by the Mk2 section and post your request for help. There's plenty of information on the window regulators and reset. Check the Knowledge Base first, then try the search feature.

Do you have a Coupe or Roadster?

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## Armen (Jun 6, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Drop by the Mk2 section and post your request for help. There's plenty of information on the window regulators and reset. Check the Knowledge Base first, then try the search feature.
> 
> Do you have a Coupe or Roadster?
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


It's a coupe, and I was browsing forum for last week or so, and tried every type of reset and disconnecting battery I'll post once more hope someone will help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

